# National Tech Suppliers



## Foxinabox10 (Jul 26, 2005)

Whenever you want to order something and your local supply house doesn't have or can't make you a good deal on it, where do you go?

Personally, I have a few:

BMI Supply (www.BMISupply.com)
Mainly Lighting and Rigging

Alpha Sound and Video (www.AlphaSoundandVideo.com)
Mainly Sound, Some Stage Lighting, and Some Video

Markertek (www.Markertek.com)
Sound, Video, and More

GGVideo (www.GGVideo.com)
Great Deals on Sound, Intercoms, and Video


----------



## propmonkey (Jul 27, 2005)

www.fullcompass.com has pretty good prices

also for lighting www.vincentlighting.com


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 27, 2005)

Oh I have to get in here before ship does and say McMaster-Carr

I must admit that since ship put me on to them I have placed a couple of orders and they seem to stock most things if you are looking for hardware, connectors, solvents, glues etc

Over here though, the choice is fairly limited so you either go to a competetor, wait or order from O/S


----------



## jyenish (Jul 27, 2005)

Here are a few I use.

http://www.prolightingsupplies.com/index.php

http://www.toolsforstagecraft.com/

They are mostly for individual equiptment but I like the prices.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Jul 27, 2005)

Propmonkey, Full Compass looks like a really good resource to have, but Vincent Lighting doesn't seem that great. I can't find a single ETC product in their catalog and on their used products page, most of the prices are higher than I get them new at BMISupply.


----------



## propmonkey (Jul 27, 2005)

i havent used vincent but we've used fullcompass. we got our 2 source4 zooms form them for $426 each.


----------



## soundman (Jul 27, 2005)

www.mainstage.com very close/ ok prices


----------



## sound_nerd (Jul 29, 2005)

www.pashop.com
www.musicexpressproaudio.com

Both really close, plus I work for the second one.

Great used gear at the PA Shop.


----------



## Radman (Jul 29, 2005)

www.stagetechnology.com

We use them almost exclusively. They list a little higher but it all comes down in their huge percentage discounts. We get like 28% taken off the bottom line of every order.


----------



## The_Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

Full Compass, B&H, BMI, Production Advantage, MarkerTek, ALS, Design Lab Chicago, ILC, Grand Stage/Vincent, Rosebrand, etc 

Those are pretty much my main vendors that I'll choose from.

I use full compass quite a bit because it's so reliable, easy, and usually the cheapest. They have good catalogs too. Everyone once and while I'll go through B&H because they tend to have a lot of rare items in stock, so there good for one off purchases. Usually my full compass loyality will save me some money in larger purchases. MarkerTek has a lot of rare stuff, but they're usually pretty average in price. Where else can you get a race car helmet camera? They're disposable supplies are marked up a bit, their tapes are so expensive. BMI and Production Advantage are nice for that sort of thing. Production advantage can be a cost a little bit more but they're always the most reliable, quck, and easy. Production advantage have pretty good reps too, you can call them up and they'll do the magic for you. It's nice when you're in a rush and need supplies asap.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 19, 2005)

I found a new one that has great prices and doesn't take advantage of you on shipping: DJMart.com. To get their prices, you really need to go the Negotiate Live link on the product page because of MAP guidlines.


----------

